# wheelbase of 2005-6 Medium giant tcr/ocr?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Can anyone measure the wheelbase of a Medium giant? I heard it was lengthened recently.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

*Big bad Giant, always telling lies...*

I have an 05 OCRc3 med. I measured it center of skewer to center of skewer and got 39-5/16" or 39.3125 which is 998.5mm. Giants website says it's 986mm. That's a fairly big differance so I would say you heard right. 
The Giant web site seems to get alot of things wrong. It says my front gears are 53-39-30 and that my front derailleur is a Tiagra. I have 52-42-30 gears and a 105 front (not complaining on that one).
How did you hear about the wheelbase getting longer?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 2004 TCR Composite frame in medium size. There was a change to longer chain stays on the 2005 and later TCR's. Note the difference in clearance between the rear tire and seat tube on the newer models. On previous years models, the tire has a relief in the seat tube just so a 23C tire will clear. It's quite tight.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks


----------

